

Ask HN: Backordering a domain name - cmer

I am looking to buy a domain name that's set to expire next week. I am scared to use a backordering service only to see them steal the domain name under my nose.<p>Has anyone ever successfully back ordered a name? Which service should I use or avoid? Or maybe there's a better way to do it? Thanks.
======
jonah
I don't know if they get a jump on the registration vs. you doing it yourself.

Just figure out the exact moment it will expire and try to register it then.

(Likely it's set to auto-renew though and the existing owner's registrar will
push that through before it expires.)

~~~
dylanhassinger
It's not quite that easy. Most registrars put the domains through a 30 day
grace period, then there's still an additional delay before it's on the open
market. Hard to find that "exact moment"

I don't know if they work, but I would definitely try to use a backordering
service. I have a couple loaded up on GoDaddy but never had any get triggered.

------
canatan01
Backorder the name at the current registrar is my advice. I have bought names
that way at Network Solutions and GoDaddy. They both have their own
backordersystem (auction model).

